# Joining a Domain Failure



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

Got a question that is asked in a Lab situation that my book does not address. Have read this chapter 2 times and the section pertaining to my question numerous times but it does not explain any issues you might have at this point. Basically just tells you what to do but then ask why would it fail.

My question is while joining a newly installed Windows 8 workstation to a network's Active Directory Domain, on the "Computer Name/Domain Changes" dialog box I am to select the Domain option and type adatum.com in the text box. What would be the primary reason for the joining to a domain fail at this point?

My initial thought is that either the computer name is misspelled or is not a unique name on the network. Hopefully I have given enough info for someone to help explain this type of situation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

I suppose that this is not a trick question and that Windows 8 is a Pro or Enterprise version - that being said, I guess the primary reason that it cannot join a domain is that it is not connected to the network or able to resolve DNS. Therefore, the DC for the Active Directory would not be found.


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

it is Windows 8 Enterprise. No it's not connected yet, that is the process being done. When you get to the "Computer Name/Domain Changes dialog box it has the computer name box and you can either select it to be a Member of a Domain or a Workgroup. For this exercise we are to select Domain and type the domain name in the box below that header. Nothing is wrong or goes wrong during the setup, it's just a question about what would be the primary reason for it not connecting at this point. I would assume that either the computer name is wrong or not unique, but after thinking about it some more the Domain could be spelled incorrectly could be a possible issue. In this instance the domain is "adatum.com", I guess you leave out the . or misspell something then you would not be able to connect.


thanks again


----------



## gamotosou (Aug 30, 2014)

There are a thousand things that could go wrong, but there's only one answer. And I'm not sure they mean that you spelled the domain incorrectly. A networking issue or some other authentication failure would be more likely an answer. But hard to say without context information. How about you are on the wrong subnet. But you got everything else correct: that would be a problem too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

